# *Official* Current/Future Alienware M11x Owner's Club



## Synec

Just went up for ordering on dell webiste(gah dell)...

Promotion Webpage:
http://www.dell.com/content/products...n&s=dhs&~ck=mn

Useful Links:

*IGN Review + Video Review:* http://gear.ign.com/articles/106/1065816p1.html

*Other Review(Very in depth and covers all aspects of performance!):*
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/review...d=924&pageid=1

Vids:
*Overview Vid:* http://cnettv.cnet.com/alienware-m11...-50081945.html

*Designer Interview:* http://cnettv.cnet.com/alienware-m11...-50081945.html

Ordering Info:

*Dell Home Store:* http://go.notebookreview.com/?id=525...26%257Eck%3Dmn

*Dell EPP Store:* http://go.notebookreview.com/?id=525...26%257Eck%3Dmn

*Sign Up Here for a $50 off coupon code(expires June 2010):*
http://go.notebookreview.com/?id=525...MEMBERID%26%2F

*Discount(30%) on Warranty:* Enter code "BIGGAME"

I plan on ordering this baby for college. I have been looking for something with good battery, portability, and decent gaming abilities...this fits the bill perfectly!









My Desired Loadout:

My Components
SYSTEM COLOR:Alienware M11x, Cosmic Black
PROCESSOR: IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢2 Duo SU7300 1.3GHz (3MB Cache)
OPERATING SYSTEM: Genuine WindowsÂ® 7 Home Premium, 64bit, English
WARRANTY AND SERVICE: 1 Year Basic Plan
MEMORY: 4GB Dual Channel DDR3 at 800MHz
HARD DRIVE: 320GB SATAII 7,200RPM
BLUETOOTH: Bluetooth Module, 2.1+ Enhanced Data Rate
MOBILE BROADBAND: No Internal WWAN Antenna Installed
DATASAFE ONLINE BACKUP: Dell Online Backup 2GB for 1 year
PERSONALIZED PLATE: Personalized Nameplate (Vincente ******)
ALIENFX COLOR: Mars Red
AVATAR: Alienhead 3D
PRE-INSTALLED GAMES: Steam and Portalâ„¢ Factory Installed
WALLPAPER: Alien Red Glyphs
ALSO INCLUDED WITH YOUR SYSTEM
VIDEO CARD: 1GB NVIDIAÂ® GeForceÂ® GT 335M
LCD PANEL: 11.6-inch WideHD 1366x768 (720p) WLED
SOUND OPTIONS: Internal High-Definition Surround Sound Audio (5.1)
Adobe Reader: Adobe Acrobat Reader
NETWORK CARD: Integrated 10/100 Network Interface Card
AUTOMATIC UPDATES: Automatic Updates: On
WEBCAM: 1.3MP Web Cam
Standard Nameplate Trigger: Thank you for Purchasing Alienware

Total Cost after Coupons/discounts...*$951.87*









*Thoughts, comments, concerns, planned loadouts, questions...POST EM!







*

I Hope You All Find This Useful!


----------



## francesthemutes

I'll be getting one. Problem is the extra 50 bucks of Canadian Rape Tax that Dell has decided to add on. If you take the current value of USD vs CAD dollar, it comes to roughly 849. So where does this extra 50 bucks come in? Kinda pisses me off but I'll be getting one none the less. I just need to see if that processor upgrade is worth it.


----------



## francesthemutes

Well, it looks like I won't be getting one. On top of the extra 100 dollars slapped on, a RAM upgrade is also double in price what Americans pay. ****ing god dammit. I hate you America. :/


----------



## Synec

Ah damn dude that sucks :/ Try to get a connection that lives in the Americas









Wow, I actually expected to get more of a response out of this lol, I guess people just arent browsing the laptop forums haha


----------



## Megas3300

Once my parents are back from their trip, I will be ordering one, +rep for savings info.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *francesthemutes* 
I'll be getting one. Problem is the extra 50 bucks of *Canadian Rape Tax* that Dell has decided to add on. If you take the current value of USD vs CAD dollar, it comes to roughly 849. So where does this extra 50 bucks come in? Kinda pisses me off but I'll be getting one none the less. I just need to see if that processor upgrade is worth it.

Canadian Rape Tax never heard that one before. LAWL!









----------
I like how much is weights with some performance power to play some games. Thx for the info OP!


----------



## Synec

Guys new code that expires tomorrow FEB 4TH: $100 off $1000 or more...
11R13$2CCD492M


----------



## KoukiFC3S

I ordered one with the SU7300 & 4GB ram.
I'm also putting an Intel SSD when it comes in.


----------



## rmp459

complete let down... i was pumped for this... but a SU core2duo, 800mhz ram, lack of a dvd drive, and an 11" screen all kinda points to useless...

They should have made a 14" ~5.5 pounds with an i5 and the same graphics chip


----------



## KoukiFC3S

That's pretty much the Sony CW. It has am i5 and 330M. It's more like 6.5 lbs though.


----------



## Synec

@Kouki: Nice, that is the setup I will most likely get. I am still torn between whether to get 320gb Stata 7200rpm or a SSD...Several questions....Can I put any 2.5" form factor SSD in it? Would it be cheaper to get it as an option when I buy the laptop? Or should I wait a while until SSD is cheaper, then get high quality series and install myself? Hmmmmm....

@rmp459: Core2duo is light power consumption which allows it to get the 2-3hr gaming and 6+ hr normal battery use. I do agree that this could have been upped, maybe to at least 1.6-1.8 stock.

800mhz ram isnt too bad considering it IS DDR3(I have 1333mhz in my desktop so I consider it an even cut down for size).

The lack of drive is not a big deal, netbooks dont have em! Why not just get a usb one? Idk, I see optical drives reducing in popularity in the future because of digital stuff like steam etc.

The 11" screen adds to portability and form factor, otherwise it would be a standard size notebook and not the advertised "ultra-portable" gaming notebook. It DOES have a port right on the side(VGA not DVI booo...) and I plan on connecting it to my 22" lcd.

I feel alienware has targeted the group of people who need portability seen in ultra-lite series notebooks and netbooks, but also want to game a little bit. That is definitely me!
This is perfect for me as an incoming college student but I DO have to agree with you that things could always be changed. 
The extra power boost would be nice but honestly, battery power comes first for me because it's primary use will be for school(future Comp Sci Major wooo!







)


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmp459*


complete let down... i was pumped for this... but a SU core2duo, 800mhz ram, lack of a dvd drive, and an 11" screen all kinda points to useless...

They should have made a 14" ~5.5 pounds with an i5 and the same graphics chip


How is it a complete let down? They said they were making a netbook that can game, and guess what they did? Make a NETBOOK that can game.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


That's pretty much the Sony CW. It has am i5 and 330M. It's more like 6.5 lbs though.


Clearly you missed the point of this. Netbook + gaming power = M11x.


----------



## Doomtomb

Ok, I have changed my mind about the M11x. There is a place for it in my life. I will be ordering one soon as I get enough cash (probably not until March though) and I'll be getting the same configuration. Thanks for the savings info! Hopefully it will still be good in a month from now lol.

I plan on going completely Alienware, trading my desktop up to a M17x over the summer when I can work and get more cash.


----------



## Synec

Glad that I could help ya out!









Yea, I dont plan on ordering for a little while because I am still finishing up my senior year. Probably in the next few months, ive started saving already. I know that the $50 off coupon is valid until June, and there should be an EPP and/or student discount available to you then too. I am just praying that there will be more $100 off coupons...those are sweet hahaa. I wish I could order now, get that decked out config for about $800...unheard of!

I see this thingy as more of a bridge between all three...part gaming, part notebook, part netbook...I call for a brainstorm of a new name for it! Hmm, how about "NoteGamingNetbook"?


----------



## KoukiFC3S

The SU7300 can be overclocked to 1.6GHz in the BIOS. This also makes the ram run at 1066.


----------



## francesthemutes

I'm still going to get one because I just want one that badly. Hey Synec, do you think that coupon code you gave will work for Canadians? If not, I might need you as a connection


----------



## Doomtomb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


The SU7300 can be overclocked to 1.6GHz in the BIOS. This also makes the ram run at 1066.


That's badass, I'm gonna try it.


----------



## Synec

Not sure if it will, you can give it a try though! Replied to your pm btw. Yea I would say that little overclock is a nice perk lol. I wonder if you could take it any farther...1.8ghz?


----------



## GADGETRX7

224-9555 1 Alienware M11x, Cosmic Black
313-9589 1 Intel Core2 Duo SU7300 1.3GHz (3MB Cache, 800MHz FSB)
317-8954 1 4GB Dual Channel DDR3 at 1066MHz
421-1594 1 Alien Cyborg
320-9963 1 11.6-inch WideHD 1366x768 (720p) WLED
320-9857 1 1GB NVIDIA GeForce GT 335M
342-8741 1 160GB SATAII 5,400RPM
330-9552 1 Personalized Nameplate
330-6106 1 Personalized Nameplate Trigger
313-8796 1 AlienFX Color, Plasma Purple
421-8558 1 Alienware Command Center, M11x
421-1400 1 Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium, 64bit, English
420-9691 1 DataSafe Local BackUp 2.0 Basic
420-6436 1 PC-Restore, Dim/Insp
421-0092 1 DELL-DOWNLOAD-FLAG
421-1585 1 Alien Schematic
313-9856 1 Integrated 10/100 Network Interface Card
410-1883 1 ADOBE READER 9.0 MULTI- LANGUAGE
313-9958 1 Integrated High-Definition Surround Sound Audio (5.1)
430-3796 1 M11x Wireless INFO MOD
330-6348 1 Automatic Updates: On
330-8995 1 1.3 Megapixel Webcam
950-3337 1 1 Year Limited Warranty
908-3647 1 Dell Hardware Warranty Plus On-Site Service, Initial Year
922-7060 1 Third Party At Home Service, 24x7 Technical Support, Initial Year
950-9797 1 No Warranty, Year 2 and 3
421-1721 1 Soft Contracts,Banktec Care,Alienware
994-3730 1 Warranty Support,Initial Year
330-0171 1 S and P Drop-in-Box Marcom forDHS Notebooks
430-8555 1 Optional Bluetooth Module, 2.1+ Enhanced Data Rate
430-3773 1 No Internal WWAN Antenna Installed
421-1360 1 Steam and Portal Factory Installed
421-1359 1 World of Warcraft Preinstall Edition
330-5090 1 Thank You for Purchasing AlienWare
464-7515 1 DHS $25 EPP DISCOUNT MATCH
600-0039 1 State Environmental Fee for display less than 15 inches
* AW:GADGET-ROTARYPOWER
Subtotal: $944.00
Shipping and Handling: $0.00

Environmental Disposal Fee: $8.00
Sales Tax: $92.05
Total: $1,044.05


----------



## darkamikaze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
The SU7300 can be overclocked to 1.6GHz in the BIOS. This also makes the ram run at 1066.

are you sure about that D: i thought the chipset only supported 800Mhz max?

and I've been preordered! waiting everyday until it's march 8


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Yup, pretty sure.

There's a huge thread on another forum. Not sure if I can link it; but I can PM it to you if you want it.


----------



## Synec

Yea, definitely can be upped to 1.6 but I still wonder if it can surpass that


----------



## psi_guy

i ordered mine a few days ago. i was able to get mine for $917 including tax and shipping using the several discounts that were available.

i went with the su7300, 4gb ram, and 250gb 7200rpm hard drive. i really wanted to max this out with the 8gb of ram and the 256gb ssd, but it seemed like overkill. heck, i don't even have 8gb of ram in my desktop, nor do i have any ssd's. not to mention it drove the price up so far that it was no longer worth it. i think the configuration i went with is close to the one the majority of people will go with (most likely difference being the hard drive). i went with only 250gb since i will mostly be using this as a lan party pc.

i too heard that the su7300 in this will be able to be oc'ed to 1.6ghz with only adding 1*c to the system. i also wonder if it can be pushed further. if one could get it to run at 2.0ghz safely, i think alienware will sell the heck out of these.

now, i need it to be march 8th already lol.


----------



## darkamikaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Yup, pretty sure.

There's a huge thread on another forum. Not sure if I can link it; but I can PM it to you if you want it.


Well from the reviewer of the hardwareheaven website he said the ram was limited with it's chipset X_x.. seemed too silly to cap a beast to 800Mhz though.. so I'm hoping he's wrong


----------



## Villosa

Got one on 2/3, currently in "build"

Also the official OC through bios is 1.73GHz for su7300.


----------



## darkamikaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Villosa*


Got one on 2/3, currently in "build"

Also the official OC through bios is 1.73GHz for su7300.


your ETA is sooner than mine







mine's on the 8th!


----------



## arekieh

I bought a stock one. Ship date is 3/4/10

does anyone know if the 4100 oc's?


----------



## Synec

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
I bought a stock one. Ship date is 3/4/10

does anyone know if the 4100 oc's?

It is supposedly the same processor as the more expensive one, but without virtualization(for running xp mode in windows 7 etc) and with a 2mb cache instead of 3mb.
It has not been confirmed however, whether or not this overclocks through bios...dell might have been jerks about it and made the bios option exclusively for the $100 upgrade :/ Just gotta wait and see.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synec*


It is supposedly the same processor as the more expensive one, but without virtualization(for running xp mode in windows 7 etc) and with a 2mb cache instead of 3mb.
It has not been confirmed however, whether or not this overclocks through bios...dell might have been jerks about it and made the bios option exclusively for the $100 upgrade :/ Just gotta wait and see.


meh w/e. i still wouldnt pay an extra $100 for an extra 300 mhz that'll probably decrease batt life. I probably wont even oc the 4100 if its capable of it for the same reason. I had a 7300 on my old laptop and it was pretty fast. all i plan on switching out on the one i got is the 160gb hdd for a 320gb 7200rpm i have in my external harddrive.


----------



## burrbit

im definitely getting one of these, how about making an m11x club?


----------



## Synec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burrbit*


im definitely getting one of these, how about making an m11x club?


My vote goes to this thread. I just need to contact an admin and change the name. Once I get admin approval I will change the Title. Any suggestions?(PS. If any mod is reading this, please help me as to who I should speak with first)


----------



## shnur

I vote for club! Getting mine ordered today and getting ready to be raped by the Canadian tax >.<


----------



## darkamikaze

WEE i wanna be in this club


----------



## Megas3300

I gotta get on the horse and order one soon.
I don't qualify for any discounts. Bah. The EPP one starts at $1069, the config I want is $1024. With shipping, tax, and everything else, It comes out to around $1100.


----------



## GADGETRX7

Yooo is the usb tv tuner included?


----------



## Synec

Nope...its extra


----------



## GADGETRX7

cool thanx any good usb tv tuners out there u guys would recommend by the way grrrrrrrrr i cant wait anymore for my m11x stupid one month wait lol


----------



## fireisdangerous84

Does anyone know wether this will output audio through the hdmi out? hope it does or is a dealbreaker for me as i want to be able to plug it into any hdtv and be ableto play movies etc..


----------



## darkamikaze

i think someone asked about the hdmi audio thing on the hardwareheaven forums.. and i believe he said yes.. i'm not sure if you wanna check for yourself

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/hh-rev...review-hh.html


----------



## psi_guy

another thing this thread needs is personal upgrade options. and by this, i mean upgrades done after you get one. this won't start happening until after people actually have them for a while, but i can already see people upgrading to more ram and ssd's.

i would like to eventually upgrade to a ssd. but, until ssd prices become more realistic, i am not going that route. one thing to consider when configuring your m11x, the price alienware is charging for their 256gb ssd is actually a good deal when looking at prices on newegg. this size of ssd usually costs in the $700+ range. so, for ~$500, it is actually looking like a pretty good price.

i would also like to upgrade to 8gb of ram at some point. just not sure which ram yet.

the one thing i really like about the m11x is the ease of upgrading these two items. looks like the bottom panel comes off and you are able to access everything you need.

hurry up march 8th!


----------



## Synec

@psiguy: totally agree about ssd...however dell is using a samsung which is slower in comparison to aftermarket ocz and intel ones. So that price may not be so justifiable in all cases. Have people gotten theirs yet or are ALL release dates > Mar 1st?


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synec*


@psiguy: totally agree about ssd...however dell is using a samsung which is slower in comparison to aftermarket ocz and intel ones. So that price may not be so justifiable in all cases. Have people gotten theirs yet or are ALL release dates > Mar 1st?


I've ordered mine today, came out to 999$ ^^
I've decided to go for the SU7300 CPU instead of the other one, Virtualization could be a deal eventually and I just don't see myself upgrade the CPU, RAM/HDD ok, but CPU? Not really. All the rest is stock and ETA is March 15th








Mainly because I'm in Canada... 
I was just thinking, does that thing has WiFi???


----------



## Synec

Yepp, built in WiFi, compatible with 802.11B/G/N


----------



## shnur

Yeah, I mean it's pretty obvious I suppose? WiFi is kind of a standard to follow nowadays


----------



## Synec

It is but I wont lie, I felt the need to do some research when I was customizing it before just to confirm


----------



## aSl33pR0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*


Canadian Rape Tax


even rape is getting more expensive, damn reccession it really does hit everybody.


----------



## Cpt.Zero

does anybody here had their M11x at their palm and give us the taste of that personal review hehehe


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cpt.Zero*


does anybody here had their M11x at their palm and give us the taste of that personal review hehehe


No...









My ETA is March 15th, I suppose it's because I'm in Canada...


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


No...









My ETA is March 15th, I suppose it's because I'm in Canada...


im march 5th and im in canada. 
I preordered the within an hour of it showing up on dell though


----------



## shnur

Oh, yeah I ordered a bit late, had issues with my last Dell order that they've just canceled because I've made a choice that didn't exist (the 5730...)


----------



## KoukiFC3S

I'm getting mine on Monday.


----------



## Cpt.Zero

i was just wondering if the demo m11x in the ces is the same performance that we will be getting in the retail models...


----------



## Cpt.Zero

damn somebody had their m11x already and even had made a video too hehe damn nice

  
 YouTube- Alienware M11x Unboxing


----------



## psi_guy

mine gets here wednesday. i am really excited for this.


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cpt.Zero*


damn somebody had their m11x already and even had made a video too hehe damn nice

YouTube- Alienware M11x Unboxing


He honestly couldn't have given us any little commentary or anything...?

Reeeal informative...


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Well I just got mine.

I put in a 320GB HDD, and reformatted.

Here is my first 06 run @ 1.6GHz.


----------



## BlankThis

Looking into one for school next year.

Let me know what kind of figures you guys get for battery life









~B~


----------



## KoukiFC3S

I'll report on the battery tomorrow.

Here is Resident Evil 5, native rez, all high, no AA


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


I'll report on the battery tomorrow.

Here is Resident Evil 5, native rez, all high, no AA



That's pretty good, how about battery? Do you have Far Cry2?
I'm only getting mine on the 15th


----------



## litho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
I'll report on the battery tomorrow.

Here is Resident Evil 5, native rez, all high, no AA


can you take some good pic's of the m11x ? also do you have tf2 ? if you do put up a vid of it running and +1 for you.


----------



## Synec

Yea everyone keep the benchmarks coming if possible! Especially BFBC2(would like to see if this is even possible), L4D2, WoW, and whatever else


----------



## KoukiFC3S

I was getting about 5 hours of battery yesterday. This is overclocked, and with a mix of the integrated, discrete gpu.

I'm gonna post a video of TF2 later today.

Here it is:


YouTube- Team Fortress 2 on the Alienware M11x


----------



## Synec

AWESOME VID!

Thank you very much, all similar vids are extremely appreciated.

Was the game unplayable at any point? and what graphics settings if you can remember


----------



## KoukiFC3S

This was max settings with no AA. It was really playable; never noticed any lag.

I have 4-5 more vids on my youtube page.

http://www.youtube.com/user/KoukiFC3S


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


This was max settings with no AA. It was really playable; never noticed any lag.

I have 4-5 more vids on my youtube page.

http://www.youtube.com/user/KoukiFC3S


Thanks for posting! +rep!


----------



## litho

yea, thanks alot, this is making me want to pull the trigger on it more and more. +1


----------



## gre0481

Mine just showed up last night. Not going to be able to do too much during the work week, but I will try some benchmarks this weekend. I'll posts specs as well.


----------



## fireman

Very nice Kouki









Once somebody gets theirs and has a really good camera, could you post some high res pictures of like everything? That would be so awesome :O


----------



## Supacasey

With that 30% off the warranty coupon in the OP, if you stick with the default warranty, how much does it take off, if anything at all?


----------



## Synec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Supacasey*


With that 30% off the warranty coupon in the OP, if you stick with the default warranty, how much does it take off, if anything at all?


Doesnt take anything off the original warranty because that plan is free to start. Only works on upgraded warranties. If you go with one, go with the 1year middle option....just renew it before that year is over if you still need it. Covers everything and the only difference from the upgraded one is that this has phone support during certain hours while the other is 24/7


----------



## Cpt.Zero

damn the order now start to be delivered march 26, 2010


----------



## hengst2404

Well I received mine on Tuesday and have just begun to start testing it with games. So far I have had great experiences with Dawn of War 2, Crysis Warhead, Zeno Clash, Plants vs Zombies and the demo of Supreme Commander 2. I will see about getting some hi res pics and videos up next.


----------



## rpgman1

Nice gaming netbook. Seems to be on par with those laptops that game decently. I went to Micro Center and saw the M11x and it was pretty sweet. Hard to justify for the size and price tag, but it looks so nice.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hengst2404* 
Well I received mine on Tuesday and have just begun to start testing it with games. So far I have had great experiences with Dawn of War 2, Crysis Warhead, Zeno Clash, Plants vs Zombies and the demo of Supreme Commander 2. I will see about getting some hi res pics and videos up next.

Plants vs Zombies!!!









Anyhow... Welcome to OCN and gratz on the laptop! Looking forward on pictures!

I really can't wait 2 more weeks :swearing:


----------



## xguntherc

What other laptops are similar to this but slightly cheaper.

Check out my Indian Giver thread in this same sub forum. I got a Netbook HP Mini for free, and 2 weeks later the ***** asked for it back. HE GAVE it to me, then changed his mind. Now I want one. as I miss it. lol.

I'm thinking the HP Mini 311, or the ASUS 1201N, but that new M11x looks nice, but I dont need the exreme gaming, thats what my Sig rig is for

anything decent under $699 and no larger than 15'


----------



## xguntherc

I am now considering the m11x..

I want a dedicated graphics laptop.. portable bla bla. Whatever u wanna call it. But good graphics and a 12 or 13" screen. I don't want it to big.

Or is the m11x the only netbook sized gamerish quality laptop?
What would be a comparable nvidia desktop card to the m11x gt335m GPU.. its got 72 or whatever SP. So its got performance similar to like a 9600GS or GT.. or what?


----------



## Supacasey

As far as I know... This is the only netbook/laptop with a GT300 in it yet (For sure the first netbook). Performance wise it looks like it's on par with a single GTX 200 series, based on benchmarks and reviews I've seen. Here's a real detailed review.


----------



## Cpt.Zero

i know this is one helluva laptop.... i am from philippines and now it looks like m11x have gone the delivery date to april i guess... but just a curious comparison, i just bought myself the acer ferrari one 11.6 with same ghz with m11x but way too far in terms of the graphics that the m11x have... but with my intel x25-m 160 inside and this ferrari lappy is one great rig... hmmm i cant wait to have my m11x this coming june as i will be ordering it in singapore... hehehe enjoy those who have theirs... and maybe if someone have theirs delivered and decide to sell... weeehhh just message me and i will gladly pay for it hehehe


----------



## arekieh

recieving mine on 3/5/2010







. shipped yesterday


----------



## borito4

GOt mine today.
Love it.
If you guys got any questions/concerns feel free to PM me


----------



## Cpt.Zero

damn its killing me softly hehehe cnt wait til june waaaaahhhh


----------



## borito4

Does anyone want me to do a detailed review/benchmar suite?


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *borito4*


Does anyone want me to do a detailed review/benchmar suite?


is the sky blue? ofcourse we do!


----------



## nothingtobe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


What other laptops are similar to this but slightly cheaper.

Check out my Indian Giver thread in this same sub forum. I got a Netbook HP Mini for free, and 2 weeks later the ***** asked for it back. HE GAVE it to me, then changed his mind. Now I want one. as I miss it. lol.

I'm thinking the HP Mini 311, or the ASUS 1201N, but that new M11x looks nice, but I dont need the exreme gaming, thats what my Sig rig is for

anything decent under $699 and no larger than 15'


I found the gateway 5909h @futureshop last weekend. core i 3 with ati 5650 for 699 CDN. The [email protected] critic benchmarked it with 3dmark6 with socre 7000ish.It may count if you consider 15.6 as no larger than 15....








though i hv to admit that m11x wins every category in term of portability,build quality,battery life,custom service,usability,design and most importantly awesomenesses.


----------



## shnur

Wooohooo!!!!! I just got my M11x and man it's built well... that's one thing I was unsure of laptops; it's the cheap plastic built quality they had... but this one is awesomeee!!!!!!!!!!!
I'll post some pics up and add me to the club =D


----------



## Cpt.Zero

Does the alienware m11x have a expresscard 34 slot? i have plans to connect a vidock or a magnabox later as to push the GPU power to the max...


----------



## GAMERIG

Mmm.. congrats all who received M11x and enjoy new little note..


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cpt.Zero*


Does the alienware m11x have a expresscard 34 slot? i have plans to connect a vidock or a magnabox later as to push the GPU power to the max...


Nope, there's 3 usb, 2 audio out, 1 audio in, hdmi, display port, ethernet, vga out, 1394, a SD card reader and SIM card slot (<3!!!!)


----------



## Cpt.Zero

i really thought that the 34mm expresscard slotwent into the production because i read it in one of the preview. here is the link http://www.notebookcheck.net/Test-Pr...k.25840.0.html


----------



## S3phro

Yaaaay, finally got my m11x!









Now I have to wait untill I get home untill I can put it through it's paces with a coupe of games









Very happy so far tho, i'll take some pics tonite if anyone's interested. Could probably do a few benchmarks this afternoon while im at work as well..


----------



## Cpt.Zero

good day i really would appreciate if anybody can post a big resolution pics of the right side and the left side of the laptop, i just want to see the ports and the connections in the retail units of the m11x. thanks


----------



## Xaero252

So I just bought mine







. Their web system forgot to charge me so I had to call to pay =\\ And I got it tax-free (<3 FPO adress). Only problem is it ships 4-5-10, and I won't see it until 5-5-10 according to their site. I paid for 2-day shipping. ***.
@Cpt.Zero: They have pics of the left and right side of the laptop on their website
Mini Firewire, 3USB (2 on one, 1 on the other) DisplayPort, HDMI, Kensington lock port, 2 headphone ports and a Mic port.


----------



## Cpt.Zero

what is the slot below the card reader and before the firewire

heres the pic


----------



## Cpt.Zero

can anyone confirm what is this slot?


----------



## Xaero252

There is not an expresscard slot to my knowledge - look here, it isn't listed:
http://www.dell.com/content/products...n&s=dhs&~ck=mn
click on specs.
Look at the ports. NO expresscard is listed. I would think it safe to assume there is no expresscard. That port is also clearly labeled above it in the full resolution of the thumbnail you posted.


----------



## Cpt.Zero

is there an adapter from firewire to expresscard connector?


----------



## citat3962

http://www.google.com/search?sourcei...card+connector

Looks like there is. I'm not sure what the limitations are.

What are you trying to do?

I just came in to post that my M11x should be in tomorrow afternoon!

I ordered on March 12th and with next business day shipping it will be here tomorrow.

10 Days is NOT bad considering my Predicted Delivery Date was 4/5.

I'm especially excited because I'll have about a week on it prior to my 2 week work trip to Milwaukee to crack it open and change out the TIM for something better and reload Windows 7 without all the bloat and with all my games. I had expected to not get it until after I got back so this is VERY exciting. I'm glad I got next day shipping!

Mine has all the upgrades except 8GB of memory and the SSD.

EDIT:

On second look that is the wrong converter direction and I read your previous post. I don't think that's possible.


----------



## Xaero252

wow thats actually really good, I ordered mine 4 days ago, so hopefully it gets here equally as fast. Unfortunately its been sitting at building, and the estimated date is 5/5/10 WHICH IS INSANE!


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *citat3962*


http://www.google.com/search?sourcei...card+connector

Looks like there is. I'm not sure what the limitations are.

What are you trying to do?

I just came in to post that my M11x should be in tomorrow afternoon!

I ordered on March 12th and with next business day shipping it will be here tomorrow.

10 Days is NOT bad considering my Predicted Delivery Date was 4/5.

I'm especially excited because I'll have about a week on it prior to my 2 week work trip to Milwaukee to crack it open and change out the TIM for something better and reload Windows 7 without all the bloat and with all my games. I had expected to not get it until after I got back so this is VERY exciting. I'm glad I got next day shipping!

Mine has all the upgrades except 8GB of memory and the SSD.

EDIT:

On second look that is the wrong converter direction and I read your previous post. I don't think that's possible.


Reload Win7 will be quite useless... I was kind of surprised myself, but except Nero and PowerDVD along with McAfee (that you may wish to keep if you bought the license) there's nothing...


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Reload Win7 will be quite useless... I was kind of surprised myself, but except Nero and PowerDVD along with McAfee (that you may wish to keep if you bought the license) there's nothing...


same here i was amazed.

On another note. Does anyone know how i can clone the hard drive so i can keep everything how it is but upgrade to my 320gb 7200?


----------



## superx107

is this laptop worth it? or are there any laptops that can be compared to it?


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superx107*


is this laptop worth it? or are there any laptops that can be compared to it?


1. yes
2. no


----------



## citat3962

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Reload Win7 will be quite useless... I was kind of surprised myself, but except Nero and PowerDVD along with McAfee (that you may wish to keep if you bought the license) there's nothing...


VERY COOL!

I was kinda worried it would be chock full of BS I don't need. If that's all there is I can just uninstall McLaffee and install MS Security essentials and all my games.









Now to find and order a Kroo Retro sleeve and find a decently priced slim external DVD drive!

I paid a lot more than some people because I put all the upgrades and warranty on mine and I still think it's a good deal because you can't get anything this small with this much graphics power from any other manufacturer currently.

I fully expect this to get regular usage for the next 3 years so I had no problem spending a little more to make sure it has everything I want.


----------



## S3phro

I have to agree, there was next to no spamware on this laptop. I've been using it for work ever since i bought it.

My work mates didn't beleive me when i told them the specs, especially when i was on site in a server rack and hovered over the windows 7 batter to see 8hrs and 21minutes left with the banttery at 89% life.

And then they see me playing cod4/Bad Company 2 on it if i get bored on my lunch break, best investment i've bought in a while.

PLUS, the fact that I can claim it on tax just sweetens the deal so much more.


----------



## slighmd

hi! i just ordered mine, specs are basically stock with the exception of the memory which i upgraded to 4gb. really can't wait for it to arrive!
are there any benchmarks of the stock m11x? i cant seem to find any


----------



## Cpt.Zero

mine will be here next week i just cant wait hehehe yum2x


----------



## Cpt.Zero

can anyone give an info regarding the exact dimension of the packaging box of alienware m11x thanks


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cpt.Zero*


can anyone give an info regarding the exact dimension of the packaging box of alienware m11x thanks


I'm at school now, although mine was about 20cm X 50cm X 75cm. I'll take exact dimensions in inches when I get home.


----------



## Cpt.Zero

thanks snur +rep to you


----------



## Cpt.Zero

will it increase performance if i change the 4gb 1066mhz RAM of M11x into 4gb 1333mhz RAM? or is there a big diff if i go max out 8gb 1066mhz on it? i will be using apps like google sketchup pro, auto cad, photo editing... not much of games but i will be playing Ground Control 2.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cpt.Zero* 
will it increase performance if i change the 4gb 1066mhz RAM of M11x into 4gb 1333mhz RAM? or is there a big diff if i go max out 8gb 1066mhz on it? i will be using apps like google sketchup pro, auto cad, photo editing... not much of games but i will be playing Ground Control 2.









The RAM is already 1333MHz, you just need to select the OC option in the BIOS to make it run at that speed, performance is near none... I got < than 10 points difference in Vantage when I ran it.

For going 8GB, are you able to find it? At a reasonable price? I mean, the laptop didn't cost you a fortune, RAM will








I'd seriously rethink about getting 8GB now, I'm using 2GB, doing some overclock.net readings/word/excel/light gaming and I'm totally fine with it. Also I'll be upgrade to an SSD when I get my tax return so I'll have extra-fast PageFile








If you're sticking with a mechanical drive; maybe going 8GB is worth it for you... I just don't see what's the point of having RAM costing 1/3rd of the laptop.
But if you do and you have your 4GB sticks around, I'll buy them off you









Here are the results:


(Measuring case as we speak)

EDIT:
Measures:
Depth x height x wideness
14.5cm x 34cm x 39cm
5.75" x 13.25" x 15.25"


----------



## Cpt.Zero

i guess the current setup is only 1066mhz for RAM hmm i have found some good priced 4gb at 1333mhz ddr3 for m11x for only 100USD but i just cant distinguished the diff until my m11x arrive and my 4gb 1333mhz RAM arrives too hehehe. my intel x25-m 160gb is waiting for the m11x too. i am just too excited


----------



## superbabosheki

You won't notice the difference with ram speed, but it's nice to know you have a faster set :]

I kind of want one of these for college, maybe I'll buy on impulse sometime this summer.


----------



## jujumedia

Not investing in any alienware (dell) pc. Not worth it in my head.


----------



## Cpt.Zero

its not really bout being worth it but there aren't a competition too, so this for a netbook with such raw power is worth every penny now if you're looking for such this gaming netbook size.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cpt.Zero* 
i guess the current setup is only 1066mhz for RAM hmm i have found some good priced 4gb at 1333mhz ddr3 for m11x for only 100USD but i just cant distinguished the diff until my m11x arrive and my 4gb 1333mhz RAM arrives too hehehe. my intel x25-m 160gb is waiting for the m11x too. i am just too excited

The current setup actually runs at 1333MHz.

The FSB is keeping the RAM back, all you need is OC it out and you're ready to go!


----------



## shnur

Did anybody tried updating the nVidia drivers? When I did it just blacked me out and set me 800x600 resolution, which is quite deceiving...


----------



## Cpt.Zero

hey shnur i guess you need to visit this link for that problem http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=471057


----------



## Villosa

Yes so far the newly released Nvidia driver for the 335m will not support the switching feature of the IGP and 335m. The dox, modified, drivers will allow switching in the taskbar but in actuality does not completely turn off the 335m and will impact battery life. I'm sitting patiently on my stock drivers until Dell releases and update.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Just installed an OCZ Vertex in mine.


----------



## Xaero252

I just got mine today








Havn't stopped fiddling with it yet








Already oc'd and all that. 
Also someone above mentioned they were getting an SSD and were expecting a very fast page file. SHAME ON YOU. Do NOT put your page file on your SSD. Will trash the performance gain of the SSD and shorten its life span. IMO, remove the page file, and get a fast SD card to go with it as well, keep the SD card in constantly with readyboost on. will effectively match the concept of readyboost, and won't affect your SSD negatively.
Few things to note: the entire underside of the laptop seems to be constructed of an alloy (not plastic) its pretty sturdy and helps dissipate some heat as well. Some serious bonus points there. Mine came with some MINOR cosmetic issues (looks like the tech had a hard time putting the screen panel together a couple of marring marks where it looks like it was pryed on) And the left AlienFX light on the front of my m11x is dimmer than the right one on "Astral Aqua" setting. Kinda made me QQ there, but I think I like it better with the FX off anyway, so it shouldn't bother me too much anyway. to the guy who kept asking about the expresscard slot. If you order it without the WWAN antenna/sim card reader it does have a port underneath the SD/MMC, but I can't be certain is a mini expresscard port... I don't have any mini-express cards to try it with.


----------



## Deagle50ae

REVIVAL!

My R2 is coming!
Should be shipping August 6th
i5 520n
4GB DDR3
250GB 7200rpm drive (SSD will likely replace it)

I'm excited for this little bugger!


----------



## Shrimp

Question, does this come with a driver CD? Or is it unneeded/on Dell's site. Considering getting one of these then popping in a 60GB SSD. Since I'll just be using it when I'm not home that should be enough for the OS plus around 15GBs of music and like three to four games.


----------



## Chango99

They don't even have an optical drive. I doubt it.


----------



## Shrimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chango99* 
They don't even have an optical drive. I doubt it.

Well you can purchase an external USB one for around $40, then install the OS from there.


----------



## Deagle50ae

the reviews I have read of the R1's said it included driver/restore media... then criticized Dell's decision to include them because there is no integrated optical drive.

My question is; What is the best way to put an SSD in there when I dont have an external drive to reinstall everything on.

External HDD backup and then restore?


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae*


the reviews I have read of the R1's said it included driver/restore media... then criticized Dell's decision to include them because there is no integrated optical drive.

My question is; What is the best way to put an SSD in there when I dont have an external drive to reinstall everything on.

External HDD backup and then restore?


Plug both drives into your Desktop computer and simply image your old drive to your new drive.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Plug both drives into your Desktop computer and simply image your old drive to your new drive.


Sounds like exactly what i need to do. Lol. Overlooking the simple pwns me.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae* 
Sounds like exactly what i need to do. Lol. Overlooking the simple pwns me.

Haha, yeah happens to me sometimes too


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I know this thread is a little stale, but really considering getting one of these. I would be selling my current sig rig







to afford it. Really like the back to school model that has the i7, 4gb, 320gb with bluetooth. That is all I need. Has everyone been enjoying theirs? And I seen some youtube vids, but BC2 runs decent? That has been the game I play the most.


----------



## Pheatton

Im really liking mine. I went for the i5 model and its more then enough power for me. Have not gotten BC2 installed but it does run ME2, Warhead and Tomb Raider: Underworld great.


----------



## Deagle50ae

I'm fairly happy with mine.
I am loving the battery life and with a 128GB SSD it's pretty quick to load just about anything.

I actually surprised quite a few people in my Unix class because we all started installing ubuntu in Virtual Box and mine was done way ahead of everybody else.

I find myself using it as my default computer for web surfing and such. I watch movies via netflix streaming on my other laptop (old Emachines w/ 16" monitor I got for free) for the larger screen.

Games run fairly well.
COD4 runs about 75-fps on low settings with dips depending on server.
Source games run fantastic as well.

Haven't tried BC2 yet because I made the mistake of pre-ordering the EA version instead of Steam and I dont have an optical drive









Overall, I'm pleased.
I am however having second doubts.
The screen is by far the weakest point.
I've not been overly impressed with video playback quality and playing FPS's on an 11.6" Screen puts you at a huge disadvantage.

I've been thinking about selling it to the new Asus netbook that's coming out and pocketing the extra $400 for school expenses.

(p.s. I have the i5 w, 4GB ram and I put a Corsair V128 SSD in it)


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Yea I been really wanting ASUS 1201n or the new 1215n that is coming out now. But I really cant afford all these toys. I do not play games nearly as much and I still have my PS3 and Wii, so contemplating getting rid of the sig rig, pocketing the extra cash and getting a nice small gaming laptop.


----------



## Pheatton

For those that dont have an optical drive try creating an ISO of the disc and the using Daemon Tools to install it. Thats what I have been doing.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


For those that dont have an optical drive try creating an ISO of the disc and the using Daemon Tools to install it. Thats what I have been doing.


That's a fantastic idea.
I guess it's time to start backing up my game discs for mobile use.


----------



## Pheatton

I did run into issues where the ISO mounted did not satisfy the CD checker. I found alternate means of disc verification.


----------



## thenutty1

If you own a laptop w/o a optical drive, I highly recommend getting an external USB drive. Something like this. It will save you headaches in the long run and I've pretty much stopped including optical drives on anything but my main PC.


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


For those that dont have an optical drive try creating an ISO of the disc and the using Daemon Tools to install it. Thats what I have been doing.


This^^ I also put the ISO on an external HD so save space on my main machine.


----------



## beefdog

mines coming in tomorrow. anyone know how far alienware lets you oc the i7 processor?


----------



## Deagle50ae

Anybody else's screen magnetic on the top right corner?


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae* 
Anybody else's screen magnetic on the top right corner?

Mine is....


----------



## bus_dr1v3r

Mine is too....

edit: Just got off of the phone with alienware and that is normal. They use a magnet on that side to detect when the lid is closed.


----------



## Deagle50ae

sounds good.
I'm surprised this hasnt been brought up before. A google search for "M11X magnet" shows no results at all that are valid.


----------



## fr0dzy

G'day everyone!

Just wondering if anyone else from Australia has succeeded in getting the Dell 5530 WWAN card to work on their M11x R1??

I am having major trouble. Managed to get drivers installed manually but the only software I can get to actually detect and work with the modem is the Vodafone Mobile Connect... which doesn't work for other networks. It detects the sim for other networks and the network signal comes up, but it never allows me to connect except when I have a Vodafone sim. Infact it doesn't even show the connect button for other networks.

This is a pain in the arse coz i'd much rather use Virgin or Telstra than Vodafone.

Suggestions please anyone?

Or perhaps even instructions on how to change config files for VMC so that it allows other networks to connect? or how to use Win 7 connection manager to connect etc.

Really would appreciate any help anyone can give me on this topic! =)

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Tiako44

Anyone have any info on the 650.00 alienware laptop? someone said they got one for that price on another fourm.


----------



## Jaeflash

My wife ordered me one for my birthday using a 20% off refurbs coupon. 668.30 shipped for a SU4100, 250gb hdd, 4gb ram. Only missing the bluetooth, but that's okay. It should be here Monday, I can't wait!


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaeflash*


My wife ordered me one for my birthday using a 20% off refurbs coupon. 668.30 shipped for a SU4100, 250gb hdd, 4gb ram. Only missing the bluetooth, but that's okay. It should be here Monday, I can't wait!


Nice deal.
Have fun with it









I'll have a 
Alienware Neoprene case, 
CoolerMaster cooling pad
Razer Pro|Click Mobile Mouse/Dongle combo

I will be selling soon if you're interested


----------



## lostwalker

Hello Everyone.

I just wanted to see if anyone was able to connect dual monitors to the m11x, for playing games. I did a lot of searching and the only thing I came up with was single monitor capability.

Also, is anyone using an aftermarket SSD, if so which one and how do you like it? The smaller ones are okay on price, but I don't know how well an 80gig or 100gig SSD would work for the only drive on this computer. And the 500gig SSD drives are just a bit to expensive for my taste right now.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae* 
Nice deal.
Have fun with it









I'll have a
Alienware Neoprene case,
CoolerMaster cooling pad
Razer Pro|Click Mobile Mouse/Dongle combo

I will be selling soon if you're interested









Got a link for that cooling pad?
I've finally made my laptop/desktop table so I might need some additional cooling power eventually for some gaming with my girlfriend!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lostwalker* 
Hello Everyone.

I just wanted to see if anyone was able to connect dual monitors to the m11x, for playing games. I did a lot of searching and the only thing I came up with was single monitor capability.

Also, is anyone using an aftermarket SSD, if so which one and how do you like it? The smaller ones are okay on price, but I don't know how well an 80gig or 100gig SSD would work for the only drive on this computer. And the 500gig SSD drives are just a bit to expensive for my taste right now.

I'm using an SSD/HDD Hybrid (the Momentus XT 500GB from Seagate); I got it pretty cheap; 150$ CAD with taxes/shipping, it's as fast as my OCZ Vertex Turbo in my desktop at booting and doing most everyday tasks; highly recommended!


----------



## the_funk

just got this laptop and I love it. I have one problem though, not sure if this happens with anyone else though. I always have to increase the brightness on it because after a while of not using it and then moving the cursor, the brightness always sets to the lowest. This happens on either battery or when its plugged in.

Can anyone help me with this?

thanks.


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_funk*


just got this laptop and I love it. I have one problem though, not sure if this happens with anyone else though. I always have to increase the brightness on it because after a while of not using it and then moving the cursor, the brightness always sets to the lowest. This happens on either battery or when its plugged in.

Can anyone help me with this?

thanks.


Try reinstalling the Alienware command Center and OSD (on-screen display) apps; get the latest ones from dell; see how it works out for you. I didn't have any major issue but I'd say that it sometimes doesn't respond to my commands of increasing/decreasing the brightness after a resume from sleep...


----------



## Pheatton

Got my anti-glare screen protector last night from Dell. Fits VERY good, no over lap at all. I will have to get it replaced since there is a defect on the outer most edge that causes a bubble. Its small so I can live with it for now. Dont have time to get it replaced since Im leaving for the UK on Wednesday....

When contacting Alienware it states you need the following, account number, name, e-mail address, and phone number available. Course I have all of that except that account number. Where is that info at?


----------



## Skrumzy

I'm a current owner of an Asus 1201N and I had a few questions about this laptop. My first question is does all the M11X models feature the optimus technology no matter what processor you get with it? The second question is does it play source titles decently and by decently I mean, will I be able to play at a minimium of 30 fps? I love playing TF2 and I wish the 1201N could muscle through it but even at 800x600 on low its unplayable. Would it be worth getting this laptop now or just waiting next year for AMD to drop its upcoming bobcat series notebooks? I am trying to find the thin line between portability with slight performance and battery life. Thanks!


----------



## Pheatton

From my understanding the m11XR2 has the Optimus that switches automatically and the m11xR1 you have to switch with a key combo. Someone correct me if I'm wrong please. As for playing source games my R2 plays BC2 very well. I imagine if it can play that source games will run very well.

As for getting this over the Bobcat when it comes out, I'm not sure. I dont know enough about that platform.


----------



## shnur

You sir are correct.
R1 has manual switching; which also means proprietary drivers that need to be released from Dell; Optimus will be auto-updatable via nVidia. Otherwise you can crack them, works too... it runs great; I didn't have any issues running any sources games at 1366x768 med/high. Starcraft 2 runs great at medium/high as well..


----------



## Pheatton

Anyone run into an issue with not getting audio out of both headphone jacks. I was traveling back from England yesterday and could not get audio out of both jacks while watching a a video file.


----------



## shnur

Mine works perfectly









On a side note, I finally got to speak with a manager at Alienware; after 4 months of waiting to get my issue resolved. They are sending my a R2 maxed out specs to make up for the fact I had a half working computer for a long time... Pretty good if you ask me!


----------



## Pheatton

What was wrong with your current one?


----------



## shnur

- Flickering screen
- Unable to resume from sleep 90% of the time, screen stays black
- Unable to connect to a new WiFi network
- Video acceleration became choppy under the GMA4500 IGP.
- backlit was uneven. 
- the FreeFallSensor would make it crash when barely moved.
Youtube references:

  
 You Tube


----------



## PatBadAzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shnur* 
Starcraft 2 runs great at medium/high as well..

hm, I'm not sure... because I get only ~30FPS and I play on medium. If I change to low... I get ~35FPS... what I'm doin' wrong?

So... if I play a 4on4.... it's a really laggy game...

regards,
Pat


----------



## shnur

Vsync? AA?
Windowed full screen?


----------



## PatBadAzz

no... all off...
and yeah... I play in full screen mode (like 1366x768)
should be work, right? because "Left 4 Dead 2" works after driver update perfectly.


----------



## shnur

Weird, mine works at all medium and although I didn't check the FPS its more than playable (over 30)


----------



## PatBadAzz

well, do u install some "special" drivers? because if I wanna install the newest driver from nvidia.com. I get a error... but I don't know why... it's a GeForce GT 335M, right? so why I can't install the driver?


----------



## shnur

You have to pull the drivers from Dell's website. At this point, the latest drivers are 197.72 A01... Pretty old stuff
That's why I'm hoping that the rep didn't just say random things when he told me I'd get a Rev2 with Optimus tech. That allows you to pull drivers from nVidia directly without having to wait for Dell to do something.

EDIT: Although there are some special driver packages, I'll have to dig up for the link, but I think some guy at notebookreviews.com made a compiler to install the newest drivers.


----------



## Pheatton

Yep to install the latest nVidia drivers you need to have the modded INF file.


----------



## Xaero252

Just a small heads up/update on my M11x experience thus far.
The laptop itself, is amazing, opening it up and seeing that the battery is larger than the entire motherboard is mind boggling.
The build quality, however is lacking. I have the dreaded hinge issue (see here: http://forum.notebookreview.com/alie...opened-17.html
There is another mile-long thread on the issue there, as well as about a hundred random threads in the dell customer forums.
Supposedly in late june, and with the m11x r2 the issue is no longer existant. I have thus-far been unable to get my laptop repaired, I am awaiting an RMA request since there are no technicians currently in my area, I'm hoping I can request an upgrade to the r2 since my issue is one of the more severe cases (both hinges are completely opened, and the plastic clips holding the bezel together are pretty horrid, the inside of my screen bezel is coated with little black flakes of plastic, I'll update this post with some pictures later)

I would still reccomend the laptop for its form factor to performance ratio, as well as its price, but unless the build quality has improved, and the hinge issue resolved, I'd say stay away - wait for FalconNW, Sager or Factor to make a competing laptop in this size.


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xaero252*


Just a small heads up/update on my M11x experience thus far.
The laptop itself, is amazing, opening it up and seeing that the battery is larger than the entire motherboard is mind boggling. 
The build quality, however is lacking. I have the dreaded hinge issue (see here: http://forum.notebookreview.com/alie...opened-17.html
There is another mile-long thread on the issue there, as well as about a hundred random threads in the dell customer forums.
Supposedly in late june, and with the m11x r2 the issue is no longer existant. I have thus-far been unable to get my laptop repaired, I am awaiting an RMA request since there are no technicians currently in my area, I'm hoping I can request an upgrade to the r2 since my issue is one of the more severe cases (both hinges are completely opened, and the plastic clips holding the bezel together are pretty horrid, the inside of my screen bezel is coated with little black flakes of plastic, I'll update this post with some pictures later)

I would still reccomend the laptop for its form factor to performance ratio, as well as its price, but unless the build quality has improved, and the hinge issue resolved, I'd say stay away - wait for FalconNW, Sager or Factor to make a competing laptop in this size.


Funny enough, my left hinge broke a month ago, I would never have noticed if Dell didn't put my already on-going RMA on hold for 3 months lol
Now I'm hopefully going to get a R2 and no depend on them for the drivers...


----------



## Pheatton

Hope you both manage to get an R2. Im loving mine. So glad I bought it, I used it a lot on my vacation to England for two weeks. Ran through BC2 and ME2 in that time.


----------



## PatBadAzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shnur* 
You have to pull the drivers from Dell's website. At this point, the latest drivers are 197.72 A01... Pretty old stuff
That's why I'm hoping that the rep didn't just say random things when he told me I'd get a Rev2 with Optimus tech. That allows you to pull drivers from nVidia directly without having to wait for Dell to do something.

EDIT: Although there are some special driver packages, I'll have to dig up for the link, but I think some guy at notebookreviews.com made a compiler to install the newest drivers.

I have the R2 and installed the newst driver version from dell support page... so, right now I have "v257.30 A01" installed and the most games works better... like Left 4 Dead 2... around ~70-80fps but it isn't funny to play SC2 in a 4on4 match with ~7-10fps :-(

btw. Battlefild BC2 run with ~35fps...


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatBadAzz* 
I have the R2 and installed the newst driver version from dell support page... so, right now I have "v257.30 A01" installed and the most games works better... like Left 4 Dead 2... around ~70-80fps but it isn't funny to play SC2 in a 4on4 match with ~7-10fps :-(

btw. Battlefild BC2 run with ~35fps...

What are your exact settings withing SC2? Because there are some things that kill performance a lot more than others...


----------



## Freelancer852

Remember to check out the Alienware Laptop Club M11x users!


----------



## PatBadAzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


What are your exact settings withing SC2? Because there are some things that kill performance a lot more than others...


here are my settings...


----------



## shnur

Ok I'll take a look into my settings, just got my replacement... unfortunately it's not a R2... but a maxed out R1.


----------



## PatBadAzz

R1 or R2.... it is matter? I don't think so... but thank you so much for your help ;-) that's confused me because I buy a "Gamer Netbook" and this is not compatible with SC2... u know?


----------



## Pheatton

Can someone give me a screenshot or list of the sound devices listed under Sound settings? Im only seeing the Realtek and nothing else. I assumed there was one for the nVidia HDMI port also.


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Can someone give me a screenshot or list of the sound devices listed under Sound settings? Im only seeing the Realtek and nothing else. I assumed there was one for the nVidia HDMI port also.


Well, you have to have the nVidia GPU on for that. Is it?


----------



## Pheatton

Ok that makes sense. Also do you get sound out of both headphone jacks. Im only getting it out of the one next the mic jack...


----------



## PatBadAzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shnur* 
Ok I'll take a look into my settings, just got my replacement... unfortunately it's not a R2... but a maxed out R1.

Hey shnur...
did u check your settings and test it in a 4on4 game? please upload ya settings pic for me ;-)

thank man :-D


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Ok that makes sense. Also do you get sound out of both headphone jacks. Im only getting it out of the one next the mic jack...

I do... works fine with two headsets/earphones.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatBadAzz* 
Hey shnur...
did u check your settings and test it in a 4on4 game? please upload ya settings pic for me ;-)

thank man :-D

Oh... that's maybe why lol
You want a standard match? Or Nexus Wars?


----------



## PatBadAzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Oh... that's maybe why lol
You want a standard match? Or Nexus Wars?


both!? :-D
Okay, Nexus Wars are crazy but good to know... ;-) the first time I have ~35FPS... more units... and I loose my FPS ^^

and plz let me know your settings ;-)


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


I do... works fine with two headsets/earphones.


Hmm interesting. I will have to do some Googling then. Maybe the Notebook Review forums have something.

EDIT: New nVidia Verde driver was released today. It has official M11x R2 support built in!!

Verde 260.89


----------



## PatBadAzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Hmm interesting.

EDIT: New nVidia Verde driver was released today. It has official M11x R2 support built in!!

Verde 260.89


Thank you, for the information... ;-)


----------



## Mohd Rome

just a simple post...








refer to this link...
http://www.overclock.net/laptops-not...p-club-27.html


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Hmm interesting. I will have to do some Googling then. Maybe the Notebook Review forums have something.

EDIT: New nVidia Verde driver was released today. It has official M11x R2 support built in!!

Verde 260.89


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatBadAzz* 
Thank you, for the information... ;-)

Makes me go QQ when I see that my R1 is not supported... it's funny how buying new tech and being an early adopter sometimes kicks you back


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Makes me go QQ when I see that my R1 is not supported... it's funny how buying new tech and being an early adopter sometimes kicks you back










Yeah it does suck sometimes. I normally wait for the it either to be out for awhile or the second gen to be out.


----------



## shnur

Yeah, me too, just sometimes a laptop is a need and not a want...


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Hmm interesting. I will have to do some Googling then. Maybe the Notebook Review forums have something.

EDIT: New nVidia Verde driver was released today. It has official M11x R2 support built in!!

Verde 260.89


Are you sure?
I can't find M11X anywhere (Only the 335M)

_This driver will install on the following GPUs with the exception of some notebooks listed below:

GeForce 400M series:
GTX 480M,GeForce GTX 460M,GeForce GT 445M,GeForce GT 435M,GeForce GT 425M,GeForce GT 420M,GeForce GT 415M

GeForce 300M series:
GTS 360M, GTS 350M, GTS 250M, GT 335M, GT 330M, GT 325M, GT 320M, 310M, 305M

GeForce 200M series:
GT 230M, GT 240M, G210M, GTX 285M, GTX 280M, GTX 260M, GT 220M

GeForce 100M series:
G 110M, GT 130M, GTS 160M, G 105M, G 103M, G 102M, GT 120M

GeForce 9M series:
9400M G, 9650M GS, 9200M GS, 9500M GS, 9400M GS, 9800M GS, 9300M GS, 9800M GT, 9100M G, 9800M GTS, 9500M G, 9700M GT, 9600M GS, 9650M GT, 9400M, 9300M G, 9800M GTX, 9600M GT, 9700M GTS

GeForce 8M series:
8800M GTS, 8600M GT, 8400M GT, 8200M G, 8800M GTX, 8800M GS, 8600M GS, 8400M G, 8700M GT, 8400M GS

Quadro Series:
5000M

Quadro FX Notebook series:
FX 3800M, FX 3700M, FX 360M, FX 1600M, FX 380M, FX 370M, FX 3600M, FX 2800M, FX 2700M, FX 880M, FX 770M, FX 570M, FX 1800M, FX 1700M

Quadro NVS Notebook series:
NVS 5100M, NVS 3100M, NVS 150M, NVS 160M, NVS 140M, NVS 320M, NVS 130M, NVS 135M

Quadro Mseries:
NVS 2100M, NVS 3100M, NVS 5100M
ION Notebook series:
ION (Notebooks) , ION LE (Notebooks)

Notes::
*Notebooks supporting Hybrid Power technology with Intel chipsets are not supported by this release.*
Sony has joined the Verde program by supporting the following VAIO notebooks: Sony F Series with NVIDIA GeForce 310M and Sony F Series with NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M. Other Sony VAIO notebooks are not supported at this time (please contact Sony for driver support)._

*Look at the bold writing above. Hybrid Power Tech = Optimus or is it something else?*


----------



## Pheatton

Im running this driver right now. It works great.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Im running this driver right now. It works great.



k Thanks
Going to try it now.

UPDATE: They helped the performance in Battlefield Bad Company 2 but I couldn't get to test anything else because Fallout New Vegas & Portal didn't work properly so I had to go back to the old drivers.


----------



## shnur

Hybrid power tech is basically what R1 owners like me have, it's not Optimus, it was there just before Optimus was officialised.


----------



## Dracc

Mine is in the mail ATM. Picked an R2 i7 model on ebay for 1k. Looking forward to getting my hands on it for sure. My sig rig blew a PSU when the city was working on the lines outside my house, and I'm writing this from a Mini 9 which has been my primary PC for a few months now. I couldn't have designed a more perfect laptop if I tried. I kept telling my friends that I wanted a laptop that ditched the optical drive in favor of a larger battery, and could run a game or two, and I love the netbook form factor. I was definitely considering something from Asus' uXXjc Bamboo line, then I stumbled on the m11x. I had a back tax return in my pocket so I hit ebay and found myself a deal.


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dracc*


Mine is in the mail ATM. Picked an R2 i7 model on ebay for 1k. Looking forward to getting my hands on it for sure. My sig rig blew a PSU when the city was working on the lines outside my house, and I'm writing this from a Mini 9 which has been my primary PC for a few months now. I couldn't have designed a more perfect laptop if I tried. I kept telling my friends that I wanted a laptop that ditched the optical drive in favor of a larger battery, and could run a game or two, and I love the netbook form factor. I was definitely considering something from Asus' uXXjc Bamboo line, then I stumbled on the m11x. I had a back tax return in my pocket so I hit ebay and found myself a deal.


That feels a bit like my situation last year.

It is a great laptop! I hope you'll enjoy it


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dracc*


Mine is in the mail ATM. Picked an R2 i7 model on ebay for 1k. Looking forward to getting my hands on it for sure. My sig rig blew a PSU when the city was working on the lines outside my house, and I'm writing this from a Mini 9 which has been my primary PC for a few months now. I couldn't have designed a more perfect laptop if I tried. I kept telling my friends that I wanted a laptop that ditched the optical drive in favor of a larger battery, and could run a game or two, and I love the netbook form factor. I was definitely considering something from Asus' uXXjc Bamboo line, then I stumbled on the m11x. I had a back tax return in my pocket so I hit ebay and found myself a deal.


So what happens when the city is working on lines outside your house and they fry **** in your house? Your just SOL?


----------



## PatBadAzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Hmm interesting. I will have to do some Googling then. Maybe the Notebook Review forums have something.

EDIT: New nVidia Verde driver was released today. It has official M11x R2 support built in!!

Verde 260.89

With the newest driver works StarCraft 2... I get around 40-50fps in singleplayer... but online same like the other driver... around 20fps in a 4on4 game...

it's strange... :-/


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatBadAzz* 
With the newest driver works StarCraft 2... I get around 40-50fps in singleplayer... but online same like the other driver... around 20fps in a 4on4 game...

it's strange... :-/

I don't think it is... You're playing a 4v4








It's quite taxing on the GPU/CPU on that side, for example, on my desktop I run over 80-100fps (if I uncap) on my settings when playing 1v1/2v2, but when I crank up mid-game with a 4v4 I get something like 30-50fps...

Didn't try on my laptop yet, no time with all those mid-terms







:


----------



## Dracc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drizzt5* 
So what happens when the city is working on lines outside your house and they fry **** in your house? Your just SOL?

Well, I suppose if you have a retail PC you could prove what it is worth and claim it on either home owner's insurance, or make a claim to the city asking for reimbursement. When your tower is a piecemeal beast consisting of parts from three different etailers, and several different ebay purchases, it is a lot harder to prove it even exists.

Anyway, my m11x r2 is in my hands this very moment, and it is indeed perfect. I'm a little confused on overclocking it right now though. in the BIOS I have turbo enabled, and I have increased the bus speed to 150(I looked around a few forums and everybody reported being stable at this speed, so this is where I'll start testing my OC) I'm using CPUZ, Throttlestop, and the EVGA Precision tool. When I have speedstep on and I stress the CPU it hits up to a 16x multiplier. If I turn speedstep off and set the multiplier in Tstop it only goes up to 10x. I can't seem to figure out why. I've tried with a few different configurations and nothing seems to make a difference. Is this is a limitation on Tstop? Should I be using something else? Also, is my turbo setting in the bios possibly fowling this up? I ask because Tstop has a software turbo disabler, and it doesn't seem to do anything whether I check it or uncheck it.

I have dug around on several different forums, but I keep running into a major problem of finding info for the R1 instead of the R2 and it often makes a difference,

Edit: Oops, I'm a moron, lol. I see now that I should leave speed stepping on and set my performance profile to max. Now it is running at 15-17x all the time. It seems like tstop just isn't necessary here. I have brought my 3dmark06 score from 6600 to 7300 through CPU/GPU overclocks. Everything is apparently stable and definitely cool. No hard load tests, but everything is running well under normal use, and no error or artifacts in 3dmark06. Once I get my score where I like it, and I have some solid CPU and GPU speeds I'll do a proper burn in. Processor is sitting at 2.55GHz right now, and the GPU is at 500/1200/850 and I'm pretty sure I can get the CPU to 2.6GHZ and the video "might" go to 550/1320/875... but that is likely just wishful thinking.


----------



## iSubaru

Hey guys, <br />
<br />
So not sure if anyone has encounted this problem but i decided to update my gpu drivers from the nvidia website, choose the right card, right OS and all looked fine. <br />
<br />
After it finished installing it didnt ask to be restarted so i figured ill do it anyway but when it started back up the resolution was all outa wack but i just figured it was because i updated the drivers. <br />
<br />
So i went and changed the resolution back to its norm, but found that everything still looks a bit fuzzier than usual and just...different. I also am now not able to switch between onboard graphics or my gt335....<br />
<br />
I guess what im asking is what do i do now <img src="/images/smilies/confused.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Confused" class="inlineimg" /><br />
rollback to previous drivers? try re-installing the new ones? <br />
<br />
Thanks, <br />
Subi


----------



## Dracc

R1 or R2? AFAIK only the R2 is technically capable of running the stock Nvidia drivers. The R1 should probably stick with the Dell drivers, though I have heard of users installing newer(though not the newest) drivers with a few tweaks to make them work.

I just put the newest drivers on my R2 with no problems.


----------



## iSubaru

Its an R1 hey, and oh that is quite intersting but yeah i guess kinda makes sense... 
So can i get newer drivers from the dell website? And any idea if it will be as simple as rolling back drivers to fix my problem


----------



## Dracc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSubaru* 
Its an R1 hey, and oh that is quite intersting but yeah i guess kinda makes sense...
So can i get newer drivers from the dell website? And any idea if it will be as simple as rolling back drivers to fix my problem










I should think that a rollback would work. If not just remove the drivers and get the Dell drivers. Also note that Dell's drivers are way behind Nvidia's at the moment since they have to be created specifically for the m11x r1. Not the best solution I know, but if you search around either here, or notebookreview.com's forum you should be able to find some info on how to shoehorn newer drivers on to your system.


----------



## shnur

Yeah there are ways to shove special drivers into the r1... it's very annoying and sometimes doesn't work (when I tried it) but it's worth your time if you use it a lot.... because God their driver's are behind!


----------



## Elementfrvr

I'm going to be ordering one of these babies around Christmas, stock other than 4gb of ram. It's going to replace my ubuntu'd vaio vgn-320e as my new primary computer. Plus with the black Friday sale it'll be $200 off regular price. I'm hope it lives up to all the hype!


----------



## hermitmaster

Is it worth the extra $160 to upgrade to the i7 from the i5? I'm probably going to order in the next day or so.


----------



## shnur

No, they are the same chips, just 1MB cache extra, and a bit faster, but you can overclock the i5 anyways


----------



## hermitmaster

Alienware M11x, Soft Touch Stealth Black
Overclockable Intel Core i5 520UM (3M Cache, 1.866 GHz Max Turbo Frequency)
4GB Dual Channel DDR3 at 800MHz
Alienware M11x 90W A/C Adapter
11.6-inch WideHD 1366x768 (720p) WLED, no WWAN Antenna
1GB NVIDIA GeForce GT 335M
320GB SATAII 7,200RPM
AlienFX Color, Mars Red
Alienware Command Center Software, M11x
Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium, 64bit, English
Integrated 10/100 Network Interface Card
Integrated High-Definition Surround Sound Audio (5.1)
Alienware M11x a/b/g/n 2x2 MIMO Wireless
1.3 Megapixel Webcam
No Internal WWAN Antenna Installed
A2G Anti-Glare Screen Protector for Alienware M11x Netbook Computer

$995 Shipped


----------



## shnur

Sweet! Where did you get the Anti-Glare screen protector? I'm kind of becoming annoyed with my uber-reflective screen...
Can you take pictures with the same light/camera/location with and without it please? I'd love you for that


----------



## hermitmaster

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A3637503&baynote_bnrank=1&baynote_irrank=0&~ck=baynoteSearch

I'll take some pictures. It will be a few more days before I get the screen protector, as they are out of stock.


----------



## shnur

Not available in Canada








I'll be waiting for the pics!


----------



## Dracc

I'm pretty sure the reviews on that said that it gives the screen a grainy look. I have a similar type of screen protector on my Archos, and it definitely adds a grain to the display. It isn't a deal breaker on a 5 inch screen that I primarily use for music, but I'm not so sure I would like it on my m11x which I use for hours a day and watch a fair bit of TV on. I haven't had any trouble with reflections on my screen, but the glossy finish highlights all the fingerprints and dust. I keep a bottle of anti-glare safe cleaner and a microfiber cloth nearby to keep that in check. However, it would be nice to clean it less often.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dracc;11870570*
> I'm pretty sure the reviews on that said that it gives the screen a grainy look. I have a similar type of screen protector on my Archos, and it definitely adds a grain to the display. It isn't a deal breaker on a 5 inch screen that I primarily use for music, but I'm not so sure I would like it on my m11x which I use for hours a day and watch a fair bit of TV on. I haven't had any trouble with reflections on my screen, but the glossy finish highlights all the fingerprints and dust. I keep a bottle of anti-glare safe cleaner and a microfiber cloth nearby to keep that in check. However, it would be nice to clean it less often.


It does add a grainy look, there's not really a way around it.

I personaly prefer having it a bit grainy VS glossy.

My girlfriend bought a matte screen protector for her iPhone and she loved it, comparing to my iPhone it looks a bit washed out, but alone it looked amazing. Now I took her second screen protector and I strongly prefer the non-glossy non-fingerprints way rather than no grains (which is not so noticable)


----------



## Pheatton

It does add a grainy look to it but after awhile you get used to it. Its not a perfect fix but its better than nothing.


----------



## hermitmaster

Screen protector came in today, m11x will be here tomorrow!


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*


Screen protector came in today, m11x will be here tomorrow!










Wasnt it supposed to be the other way around?


----------



## hermitmaster

Yep. The m11x was supposed to come 1/15 and the screenie 1/17. lol


----------



## hermitmaster

So, it doesn't show up well on camera, however the screen protector is well worth the $30 for the reduction in glare. It's not as good as a matte screen, but it is much better than nothing. Highly recommended!

P.S. I love this little machine! It's like having a netbook that doesn't suck. The keyboard is large enough to type comfortably too.


----------



## shnur

Pics pics pics


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

That was ...a bit scary.
Overclocked my i7 from 132 (Stock for 1.2Ghz) to 158 last night. Couldn't get any higher. (Skipped 1.66 & started at 164 and went down) I decided tonight I might try 166 (Max) so I changed it to that but instead of continuing to boot it shut itself down.
Pressed Power button... Starts & Shuts Down
Pressed it again & it loaded so I went into Setup to change OC and found that it was disabled.
Good backup feature








...if it was a feature







(Does every motherboard/CPU in desktops have that feature?)
Anyone know what the speed is now? (x.xxGhz)?
It gave a nice FPS boost in BFBC2


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster;11908184*
> So, it doesn't show up well on camera, however the screen protector is well worth the $30 for the reduction in glare. It's not as good as a matte screen, but it is much better than nothing. Highly recommended!
> 
> P.S. I love this little machine! It's like having a netbook that doesn't suck. The keyboard is large enough to type comfortably too.


Still waiting for pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAZ_MAN_432;12057352*
> That was ...a bit scary.
> Overclocked my i7 from 132 (Stock for 1.2Ghz) to 158 last night. Couldn't get any higher. (Skipped 1.66 & started at 164 and went down) I decided tonight I might try 166 (Max) so I changed it to that but instead of continuing to boot it shut itself down.
> Pressed Power button... Starts & Shuts Down
> Pressed it again & it loaded so I went into Setup to change OC and found that it was disabled.
> Good backup feature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...if it was a feature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Does every motherboard/CPU in desktops have that feature?)
> Anyone know what the speed is now? (x.xxGhz)?
> It gave a nice FPS boost in BFBC2


Well, if you hold the power button for 60 seconds (a bit less actually) you'll be reseting the BIOS; your overclock will go away along with it.
Desktops have that feature; it's actually saying:
"Overclocking failed, Press F1 to Enter BIOS or Press F2 to load default settings"
You can get CPU-z; it'll give you your speed


----------



## hermitmaster

Sorry, I've been busy with school. I'll post pictures soon though.


----------



## shemer77

just got mine yesterday, love it, but whats up with the trackpad, not really smooth


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shemer77;12114244*
> just got mine yesterday, love it, but whats up with the trackpad, not really smooth


I prefer it that way; you have a better grip on tracking and you also have less fingerprints on it.
It fits with the rest of the body too.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;11926576*
> Pics pics pics


Here ya be!


----------



## Idra

Ordered an M11x R2 today! It ships out or arrives on the 25th though.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idra*


Ordered an M11x R2 today! It ships out or arrives on the 25th though.










Mine came like a week early. I ordered directly from Dell.


----------



## Idra

Oh. What do you guys use to carry your M11x with by the way?


----------



## MegaTherion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idra*


Ordered an M11x R2 today! It ships out or arrives on the 25th though.










Same, excited for when it gets here, should be a fun little notebook.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idra*


Oh. What do you guys use to carry your M11x with by the way?


My hands?


----------



## Idra

I hope the m11x r3 doesn't give me buyer's remorse over purchasing the r2.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster;12365870*
> My hands?


lol
same


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idra*


Oh. What do you guys use to carry your M11x with by the way?


I use the Neophrene Sleeve, if that's what you are referring to...


----------



## Pheatton

This but I got for much cheaper.


----------



## MegaTherion

Can anyone recommend a good lapdesk/cooler either all-in-one or combination between the two? I'd rather it not be too large unless it's to accommodate a mouse.


----------



## niggz

can you overclock the i7 aswell? and how does BFBC2 run online.


----------



## hermitmaster

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1665415


----------



## James95

Hi there, thinking about getting a M11x, just a few questions though, if I buy an external DVD Drive can I use it to install games?

Can I hook this up to my TV?

Does it have an Optical Output?

I'm not sure if I can afford to get it with an i7 procesor, would an i5 do? And would it run smoothly online and offline with an i5?


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James95;12458599*
> Hi there, thinking about getting a M11x, just a few questions though, if I buy an external DVD Drive can I use it to install games?
> 
> Can I hook this up to my TV?
> 
> Does it have an Optical Output?
> 
> I'm not sure if I can afford to get it with an i7 procesor, would an i5 do? And would it run smoothly online and offline with an i5?


Yes, but Steam is a better alternative.
Yes, with an HDMI cable.
No.
The i5 is absolutely fine and will overclock to the same speed as the i7 at stock.


----------



## Idra

I bought a casecrown notebook bag for my m11x. The description says it fits a 12.1 inch laptop (HP Pavilion TX) so I hope it fits my m11x. I'll know when my m11x arrives.


----------



## James95

Ok so heres my build that I am going to buy, thoughts?

Processor: i5 520UM (3M Cache, 1.06 GHz)
OS: Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium, 64bit
Memory: 2048MB 800MHz Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM [2x1024] (Considering upgrading to: 3072MB 800MHz Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM [1x2048 + 1x1024]) For an extra £40, worth it?

Hard Drive: 250GB (7,200rpm) Serial ATA Hard Drive

Graphics: 1GB GDDR3 NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 335M

Overall thoughts?


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idra;12458692*
> I bought a casecrown notebook bag for my m11x. The description says it fits a 12.1 inch laptop (HP Pavilion TX) so I hope it fits my m11x. I'll know when my m11x arrives.


I just got my dad a 12.1" EEE and it fits perfectly in my Alienware Neophrene bag, you should be fine the other way around








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James95;12458785*
> Ok so heres my build that I am going to buy, thoughts?
> 
> Processor: i5 520UM (3M Cache, 1.06 GHz)
> OS: Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium, 64bit
> Memory: 2048MB 800MHz Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM [2x1024] (Considering upgrading to: 3072MB 800MHz Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM [1x2048 + 1x1024]) For an extra £40, worth it?
> 
> Hard Drive: 250GB (7,200rpm) Serial ATA Hard Drive
> 
> Graphics: 1GB GDDR3 NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 335M
> 
> Overall thoughts?


I'd say stick with the i5, the i7 is the same chip, just clocked a bit higher.
I personally had 2GB of RAM in my first version and now that I have 4GB I see no improvements at all in anything I do (gaming, works, class-taking notes).
I think you're better sticking with 2GB and then buying a 4GB kit later on, it should maybe cost you £50 max. I don't know specific stores where you can order things in the UK, but there's a list somewhere in the forum here.


----------



## Idra

Does anyone know what's new in the m11x r3? And what price its going to be at?

I'm not sure if I should cancel my r2 and wait for the r3...

Hell, they're more secretive about their upcoming products than Apple is! I don't want to have buyer's remorse if the r3 turns out to be revolutionary and fixes ALL of the previous problems and has a bigger screen (less bezel).


----------



## Pheatton

I imagine with Sandy Bridge issues its going to be sometime before we see an R3 revision.


----------



## shnur

I wouldn't expect laptops for a bit now, they've recalled their new M17x (3D capable) for now, so I'd first wait for the M15x to get the Sandy Bridge upgrade before speculating about a possible r3 of the M11x.


----------



## Nikhil Pali

Just placed my ordered for i7 640 M11x this evening.
Excited to add m11x to my Alienware family with m9750 "big daddy"
Should be here in less than 2 week.
Shocked that Canada doesn't have custom nameplate becoz Quebec is french speaking and they can't print in french as the sale guy told me...bummer


----------



## Idra

I'm conflicted over going on with my m11x r2 purchase or canceling it and getting an r3 instead.

One of their representatives/employees are going to call me to help me with the decision. Lol, Dell customer support is nice.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idra*


I'm conflicted over going on with my m11x r2 purchase or canceling it and getting an r3 instead.

One of their representatives/employees are going to call me to help me with the decision. Lol, Dell customer support is nice.


Unless you have to have the latest and greatest then go for the current R2 with the i5. Looking at benches of the current Sandy Bridge i5/i7 to the older version there is not a whole lot of performance difference.


----------



## Idra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheatton;12484631*
> Unless you have to have the latest and greatest then go for the current R2 with the i5. Looking at benches of the current Sandy Bridge i5/i7 to the older version there is not a whole lot of performance difference.


Isn't there like a 20-30% improvement? Won't battery life also improve Sandy Bridge because of their graphics chip?

I also heard they might put a 540m or even a 460m in the r3.. but then its all speculation, really.

I'm still waiting for that call from the Dell representative. -_-


----------



## Pheatton

From what I have read Sandy Bridge is indeed faster. I have seen anywhere from 20% improvement to as little as 2%. It really depends on what application you are running. Plus this is from the normal desktop CPUs and not mobile versions.


----------



## Idra

My m11x r2 arrived today! I'm about to unbox it. ^_^


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idra;12496556*
> My m11x r2 arrived today! I'm about to unbox it. ^_^


I guess it's too late to cancel. lol


----------



## Idra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*


I guess it's too late to cancel. lol


Yep. Oh well, I hope I come to like it. New Macbook Pro coming out tomorrow but its not like its price will be anywhere in the range of the m11x anyway.. so I don't think it'll make me regret my purchase.


----------



## hermitmaster

I love mine!


----------



## Idra

Let me in the club! =]


----------



## shnur

Congrats on new acquirements








It's quite interesting actually to see a lot of people getting the same exact laptop heh. I don't know that with any other lappy.


----------



## Idra

Anyone notice the hood of the laptop is really easily scratched?


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idra;12509857*
> Anyone notice the hood of the laptop is really easily scratched?


The R2?
Yeah, but only with something sharp & metal for me. My lid got scratched slightly (White lines) but I just rubbed it with a cloth and it was a lot less noticeable.

Should we add a sig for the club?
for example:

*ALIENWARE M11X Owners Club*

*25/2/2011 UPDATE(Story Time):*
Just got my Seagate XT hybrid SSD(500GB Model). Swapped the hard drives & it couldn't detect the new Hybrid SSD drive. After a while I noticed that there was a connector still attached to the old hard drive (Links the Harddrive because of a slight gap between HDD connector on the computer & the hard drive. Fixed the problem & reinstalled windows through the recovery disk (The reinstalling was SO "exciting"







)

Started windows, logged in & the first things I noticed were:
1: Very low screen resolution (Only in 800X600)
2: Could not increase above 1024X768 (That means a squashed screen)
3: No Alienware wallpaper on login screen.
4: No Wireless Internet or Intel/Nvidia icons/controls = most likely that it won't use the 335M.
5: (Opinion) Ugly standard windows theme on the taskbar & windows

After more "Fun"







I fixed everything & I'm reinstalling the programs.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAZ_MAN_432;12510207*
> The R2?
> Yeah, but only with something sharp & metal for me. My lid got scratched slightly (White lines) but I just rubbed it with a cloth and it was a lot less noticeable.
> 
> Should we add a sig for the club?
> for example:
> 
> *ALIENWARE M11X Owners Club*
> 
> *25/2/2011 UPDATE(Story Time):*
> Just got my Seagate XT hybrid SSD(500GB Model). Swapped the hard drives & it couldn't detect the new Hybrid SSD drive. After a while I noticed that there was a connector still attached to the old hard drive (Links the Harddrive because of a slight gap between HDD connector on the computer & the hard drive. Fixed the problem & reinstalled windows through the recovery disk (The reinstalling was SO "exciting"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Started windows, logged in & the first things I noticed were:
> 1: Very low screen resolution (Only in 800X600)
> 2: Could not increase above 1024X768 (That means a squashed screen)
> 3: No Alienware wallpaper on login screen.
> 4: No Wireless Internet or Intel/Nvidia icons/controls = most likely that it won't use the 335M.
> 5: (Opinion) Ugly standard windows theme on the taskbar & windows
> 
> After more "Fun"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed everything & I'm reinstalling the programs.


Wow, that's a lot of random small problems; I had one issue: cloning the drive with the MBR going along. After that got fixed, Windows booted with no issues. Now I'm shivering just on thinking of swapping my m11x's drive with my desktop's SSD; I can't bare the constant shaking/noise it makes since I usually use my laptop on the quiet evenings.


----------



## Idra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAZ_MAN_432;12510207*
> The R2?
> Yeah, but only with something sharp & metal for me. My lid got scratched slightly (White lines) but I just rubbed it with a cloth and it was a lot less noticeable.
> 
> Should we add a sig for the club?
> for example:
> 
> *ALIENWARE M11X Owners Club*
> 
> *25/2/2011 UPDATE(Story Time):*
> Just got my Seagate XT hybrid SSD(500GB Model). Swapped the hard drives & it couldn't detect the new Hybrid SSD drive. After a while I noticed that there was a connector still attached to the old hard drive (Links the Harddrive because of a slight gap between HDD connector on the computer & the hard drive. Fixed the problem & reinstalled windows through the recovery disk (The reinstalling was SO "exciting"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Started windows, logged in & the first things I noticed were:
> 1: Very low screen resolution (Only in 800X600)
> 2: Could not increase above 1024X768 (That means a squashed screen)
> 3: No Alienware wallpaper on login screen.
> 4: No Wireless Internet or Intel/Nvidia icons/controls = most likely that it won't use the 335M.
> 5: (Opinion) Ugly standard windows theme on the taskbar & windows
> 
> After more "Fun"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed everything & I'm reinstalling the programs.


So only the R2 has this fragile hood? The R1 doesn't? -_-

Also, the nameplate that came with mine has some scratches on it. I thought it'd at least be of durable material.

Edit: I wanna get an inexpensive skin cover/sticker to protect the hood from scratches. Does anyone have any suggestions? I only see some at $25 + $5 shipping which is a ridiculous price for a mere skin.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAZ_MAN_432;12510207*
> The R2?
> Yeah, but only with something sharp & metal for me. My lid got scratched slightly (White lines) but I just rubbed it with a cloth and it was a lot less noticeable.
> 
> Should we add a sig for the club?
> for example:
> 
> *ALIENWARE M11X Owners Club*
> 
> *25/2/2011 UPDATE(Story Time):*
> Just got my Seagate XT hybrid SSD(500GB Model). Swapped the hard drives & it couldn't detect the new Hybrid SSD drive. After a while I noticed that there was a connector still attached to the old hard drive (Links the Harddrive because of a slight gap between HDD connector on the computer & the hard drive. Fixed the problem & reinstalled windows through the recovery disk (The reinstalling was SO "exciting"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Started windows, logged in & the first things I noticed were:
> 1: Very low screen resolution (Only in 800X600)
> 2: Could not increase above 1024X768 (That means a squashed screen)
> 3: No Alienware wallpaper on login screen.
> 4: No Wireless Internet or Intel/Nvidia icons/controls = most likely that it won't use the 335M.
> 5: (Opinion) Ugly standard windows theme on the taskbar & windows
> 
> After more "Fun"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed everything & I'm reinstalling the programs.


The "recovery disk" included is just a Win 7 disk, there are no drivers on it. You need to manually reinstall all of the drivers and Alienware software. I had the same issue when I upgraded my drive.
As far as the Alienware login screen, it's just a registry tweak and you'll have to redo it yourself. Here's instructions: http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-change-windows-7-logon-screen-easily-without-using-hacks-tools/


----------



## Idra

Pictures of my m11x r2!


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idra*


Pictures of my m11x r2!


Strange. That looks just like mine. lol


----------



## Idra

I figured that I would rather get a good camera rather than a notebook. If anyone is interested in purchasing my m11x r2 (have owned for less than a week), just give me a PM. The notebook has been turned on a total of about 4x and is in perfect condition, still.

Looking for much less than MSRP (which also has tax on top of it).

If you're in New York, we can even meet-up to do the trade.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idra*


I figured that I would rather get a good camera rather than a notebook. If anyone is interested in purchasing my m11x r2 (have owned for less than a week), just give me a PM. The notebook has been turned on a total of about 4x and is in perfect condition, still.

Looking for much less than MSRP (which also has tax on top of it).

If you're in New York, we can even meet-up to do the trade.


That didn't last long... Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Red Rabbit

Guess I'm in too, despite the issues I've been having with mine.


----------



## Nikhil Pali

Finally got my m11x today. A little let down in the build quality compared to m17x n m9750 and I love it. Perfect to take to my classes and team meetings.


----------



## Idra

Still willing to sell my m11x r2. Have hardly used it since I got it (a bit over a week ago). Perfect condition, still.

Looking for $800. MSRP for these specs are approximately $950 or more + tax.

Specs:
Intel i5 520um
Nvidia GT 335m
8 GB PC3-8500 DDR3 RAM
320GB 7200RPM Hard Drive
Internal Bluetooth ($20 extra at Dell)

Installed Games:
Bad Company 2
Starcraft 2
Bloodlines Champions
League of Legends

Can uninstall or install games on request.

Can ship though I'd prefer to sell it in in person (I live in New York City).

Edit: Private message me if you're interested. I can provide shots of certain angles on request.


----------



## timma100

Found this thread by accident when google searching for a matte screen protector for my m11x lol. I love this little monster, coming from a 1.6 single core atom to this is like two different worlds. I bought the low end model for 600 bucks from dell. All I care about is the graphics card, and the core 2 duo isnt bad at all. Im ordering that screen protector from dell right now, this screen is so glossy all I can see is my shirt in the reflection no matter how bright the screen is. Besides that, this has to be one of my favorite computer buys ever. I love being able to take out a tiny computer and play Battlefield 2142, L4D2, and WoW with out any fps issues. I owned a 17" acer laptop before, I payed 620 for it, and it had a striped core 2 (Intel pentium) and GMA 4500 in it and it couldn't play anything. That is still confusing to me, you can buy bigger laptops for the same price as I bought this m11x ($600) and you get screwed on everything hardware wise, a friend of mine just bought an MSI 15" notebook, it has a 2ghz dual core and a Geforce 7200m. I feel like he got jipped, but I suppose hes paying for the screen size.. Anyway, I love this netbook!!! and I cant wait for my screen protector lol


----------



## lastmemory

Ordered one Monday directly from Dell ! 1k$!

I can't wait even if it's still "in production" ( almost a week now







)... Can't believe I actually paid that much for a netbook...

I hope it will be worth it

i7 / 4gb ram / 500gb / gt335m


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastmemory;12772019*
> Ordered one Monday directly from Dell ! 1k$!
> 
> I can't wait even if it's still "in production" ( almost a week now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... Can't believe I actually paid that much for a netbook...
> 
> I hope it will be worth it
> 
> i7 / 4gb ram / 500gb / gt335m


It's NOT a netbook


----------



## hermitmaster

Has anyone been successful overclocking their GT335M? I've got as high as 500/800/1200 stable, but I don't want to push it too far.


----------



## shnur

I wanted to, but decided not to give it a try since I need at least one stable computer in the house








What are you using to overclock?


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12829138*
> I wanted to, but decided not to give it a try since I need at least one stable computer in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you using to overclock?



NV System Tools


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Is the performance increase good? (GPU Overclock?)
I also wanted to but this is my only computer capable of running games (don't want to destroy GPU) I plan to do it when it begins to struggle with medium settings on the future games.

I recently broke CoreTemp when I changed the CPU overclock from 158 to 156. (1.41GHz when Turbo Boost & Speedstep are not on. Somehow it's faster with a lower speed :S) I just tested Mafia 2 Demo and seen it
View attachment 201467

This isn't normal. Is it


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAZ_MAN_432;12829571*
> Is the performance increase good? (GPU Overclock?)
> I also wanted to but this is my only computer capable of running games (don't want to destroy GPU) I plan to do it when it begins to struggle with medium settings on the future games.
> 
> I recently broke CoreTemp when I changed the CPU overclock from 158 to 156(1.41GHz when Turbo Boost & Speedstep are not on. Somehow it's faster with a lower speed :S)
> View attachment 201467
> 
> This isn't normal. Is it


Try using HW Monitor, it was accurate for me. I have my FSB clocked @ 166 with HT and turbo on. The increase makes Fallout 3 at max settings 2xMSAA, 16xAF go from ~25 fps to over 30 fps.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*


Try us HW Monitor, it was accurate for me. I have my FSB clocked @ 166 with HT and turbo on. The increase makes Fallout 3 at max settings 2xMSAA, 16xAF go from ~25 fps to over 30 fps.


Thanks
I was just looking at another thread with a picture of it posted on it when you posted it here









I'll still use core temp at the side to see what random temperatures it will show next









Attachment 201475

What is ST9500...?

In Fallout New Vegas usually get 28 to 40 or sometimes more with 2x aa & a mix of random max & low (quite a few are low or off) settings. I put the view distance up so I could actually see people ahead & so they wouldn't just fade in when they start shooting at me.

Most Demanding game I have for my M11x is R.U.S.E. I play at medium but will slow a bit when late into a fight. Don't care/sometimes never notice much though.
One of the reasons it does is that I like to make huge unnecessary attacks. i.e Massive tank assaults, Parachute 200 units into one area & Artillery strike spam (Against ai only though) e.g 110 of the Heavy Mortars (Could take out a King Tiger & anything around it in the first barrage leaving only a huge cloud of smoke and lots of holes in the battlefield







)
I'll get a picture of it XD


----------



## hermitmaster

I can play Crysis on medium smoothly without AA. The gpu overclock definitely helped with NV too. The main reason I overclocked the cpu was for emulators, which need sheer clock speed.
Just curious, what is your average fps in the Mafia 2 bench on high 1366 x 768 no AA? I just ran it and I got an average of 29.9. BTW, the ST9500 is probably your HDD.
I just ran the Mafia 2 bench at stock settings and got an average of 28.4.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster;12830772*
> I can play Crysis on medium smoothly without AA. The gpu overclock definitely helped with NV too. The main reason I overclocked the cpu was for emulators, which need sheer clock speed.
> Just curious, what is your average fps in the Mafia 2 bench on high 1366 x 768 no AA? I just ran it and I got an average of 29.9. BTW, the ST9500 is probably your HDD.


NOTE: This is the Demo
View attachment 201624

^Did one before immediately after I played R.U.S.E and got 18FPS Avg because of heat. (80C at start) This one was at 60C before I started

I overclocked the CPU because I wanted to render videos faster in Sony
Vegas & for better performance when recording.

This is the reason I can't play R.U.S.E at mid without a bit of lag
View attachment 201625


2700+ Strong on the ground & 200+ Ready in the air







(it doesn't say I have 200 in the pic because some were moving and it marks them as busy and does not display.

Around 50 Recon units (It shows 111 in production because I was sending them into the enemy base for fun as they had no weapons to destroy the buildings or other units and I wanted to see what the enemy would do against such a useless force. Half of them made it but I never used them so didn't count.
About 1200 Heavy Mortar units:devil: (Record for me







)
Around 625 Armored AA Units:wheee:
200 Unarmored multipurpose AA & Anti Tank
Around 475 Super-Heavy Tanks equipped with 1 Main Gun with 500m range, Rockets, a Flamethrower & machine guns. Usually in large groups















The rest are mostly random types of units

Every one funded by 3 HQs that give 1$ per 4 seconds, some supply depots at the start and probably around 100 Admin Buildings (you can try to count the yellow 1$ if ya want







) which also give 1$ per 4 seconds


----------



## Red Rabbit

Apparently Dell came out with a new nvidia driver for the m11x R1. Gonna try it out soon and see how it works out.


----------



## shnur

Really? I'd be really be surprised.


----------



## hermitmaster

I would like to thank Dell/Alienware for creating the R2.


----------



## shnur

Troll.


----------



## hermitmaster

Sorry.


----------



## shnur

It's alright







I have a desktop so my laptop is mainly used when I'm at school/when I crash my desktop, multiple times a day basically


----------



## hermitmaster

I have more or less forfeited my desktop in favor of my lappy. I love this thing!


----------



## shnur

I can't see that hapening; moving from a 27" to 11.6" to use at all times... not going to happen!
Although I did use it when my desktop was being rebuilt (about a month or so)


----------



## hermitmaster

Yeah, I cut down from a 23" monitor to this...


----------



## shnur

Plugging the M11x in the 27" works though


----------



## Red Rabbit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Really? I'd be really be surprised.


Yeah it's on the Dell driver website. It's worked pretty well for me so far.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Plugging the M11x in the 27" works though










I don't even notice the small screen size anymore. It still beats my previous 17" monitor that was 5:4 1280 x 1024. That thing was awful for gaming.


----------



## hermitmaster

New gpu drivers for those of you with an r2.


----------



## shnur

I have a lot of respect for Dell for bringing out these drivers... I was SURE that they wouldn't bother about the m11x r1...


----------



## Masked

If anyone is having serious issues w/the current drivers...Please PM me w/your issues.

Not here in an official capacity...Just asking for some feedback on some issues I may be able to readily fix.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Anyone know a download link to the A02 BIOS? It's not available on the website anymore. (M11X R2 With Windows 7 64 bit)

I'm going to upgrade to A04 BIOS but I've been reading that it makes the laptop quite loud and lowers battery. I want to have a download of A02 to go back if this happens.
I tried google but most of the results were *(really)* rubbish. (M11X drivers for a 4870??? :kookoo:M17X Drivers???







)

I'm also having BIG overheating problems when playing RUSE. Laptop shuts itself off and won't turn on until it has a few seconds of cooling down. When it does restart, the fans go on at a high speed until I'm 5 mins into windows desktop.
I have CoreTemp and when it loads in windows it says the CPU is at 80C even after the max fan speed at startup and through login. (It even can continue up to 10 mins after login which makes me think it's a overheating problem. CPU can get quite hot in other games too but RUSE is the worst by quite a bit.
No idea about the GPU temps.

The laptop is still in warranty (just







). Should I ask for a replacement/repair because of the overheating or will the BIOS update fix this?

Laptop is not overclocked. (It was a while back but also stopped it about a month ago or more)


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Bump. Should I ask for a replacement or am I doing something wrong to cause the computer to overheat?


----------



## shnur

Was on vacation, would have answered you earlier








I'd say upgrade your BIOS first (after backup) if it fixes the issue, well you got it, if not, ask for replacement.
Except if you have it on a pillow or live somewhere where it's over 40C now I don't think you're doing anything wrong.
My first m11x r1 was dying during gaming, this one doesn't (a lot of other issues existed also...)


----------



## hermitmaster

Finally settled on my overclocks, here are the results!


----------



## shnur

That's pretty impressive!
What soft did you use and how are temps?


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;13744637*
> That's pretty impressive!
> What soft did you use and how are temps?


For GPU overclocking I used nvidia system tools and the GPU vmodded bios (increases to 0.95v from 0.90v) from NotebookReview.com. GPU core temp maxes out at 80C after 10 minutes of Furmark.


----------



## shnur

Hum... I'm unsure how much I'm ready to let him sit at 80C... I just bought an SSD for the sole purpose of not having any noise coming from it hihi


----------



## hermitmaster

I'm looking at these sets. Any recommendations? For the record, I'm leaning toward the Corsair. Would it be beneficial to go down to 1066 with 7-7-7-20 timings?


----------



## shnur

They are exactly the same lol

Somebody would need to test out, but I'd keep on 1333mhz though, AFAIK higher speeds > timings.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


They are exactly the same lol

Somebody would need to test out, but I'd keep on 1333mhz though, AFAIK higher speeds > timings.


Speed doesn't really matter, as the m11xR2 runs the memory at 800 mhz anyway. I'm just not sure how the timings are negotiated. My stock ram runs at 6-6-6-15.


----------



## shnur

Oh.
That is weird
The 800MHz is that from CPUz?
Could you post a screenshot of the SPD page?


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14185303*
> Oh.
> That is weird
> The 800MHz is that from CPUz?
> Could you post a screenshot of the SPD page?


Perhaps later when I have time. It's 133 x 6 though.


----------



## shnur

Yeah because AFAIK what CPU-z shows you is half speed of RAM, there was a smart explanation to this somewhere, but I can't find it.
Like now it shows 800mhz for my 1600mhz on my sig rig


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14188861*
> Yeah because AFAIK what CPU-z shows you is half speed of RAM, there was a smart explanation to this somewhere, but I can't find it.
> Like now it shows 800mhz for my 1600mhz on my sig rig


I know. It shows 400 mhz at stock clocks. All R1 and R2s run the stock RAM at 800 mhz. Right now CPUZ shows around 498 mhz. I'd post a screenie, but I'm at work and I don't have my laptop with me.


----------



## Dracc

Wanna hear a bummer? I got dirt inside my screen... like between the glossy outer layer and the display panel. No way to get in there and clean it. I have one biggish piece near the top left quadrant, and one smaller piece in the bottom left quadrant. No idea how stuff got in there. Also, I bought my lappy on ebay, so I'm not sure how easy it will be to get this fixed, or what my options are. Probably past the original warranty anyway, and I've heard that the warranty transfers, but I don't know that for sure. Guess I'll call them tomorrow and find out the best course of action.

EDIT: Checked the warranty status on Dell's site, and it has 47 days remaining under warranty! Let's just hope it transfers to me. And maybe while they are fixing the screen they can get to the hinge too, eh? Mine makes plenty of noise and is pretty stiff, but still functional. But if I can get it fixed before the warranty goes that would be nice.


----------



## shnur

About the screen it's weird, but you can open it and clean it yourself, not that hard.
As for the hinges; pressure them to send you a replacement because otherwise they'll break and you'll be in a sad situation


----------



## mott555

Hey guys, I have an m11x R2 with the dual-core 1.2 GHz i7. I currently have 8 GB RAM in it and I'm thinking about upgrading to 16 GB. However everything "official" says it only supports up to 8 GB. Has anybody here tried using 8 GB modules and putting more than 8 GB in it? I'm hoping it's like the Sandy Bridge iMacs that officially support 16 GB RAM but actually support up to 32 GB.


----------

